

Ask HN: Why is PyQt (relatively) unpopular? - rayalez

Hi! I am learning PyQt and it looks really awesome. I think that if you&#x27;re developing a desktop or a mobile app - that&#x27;s what you would want to use. But it seems like only very few people are using it, and very few jobs are available. Why is that?<p>I&#x27;m new to it, but my initial impression is that something that cool would be way more widely used.
======
adamnemecek
There generally aren't all that many apps written in interpreted languages.

------
Rottweiler
Because it has a restrictive license.

